# New Case Maxxums



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/case-ih-introduces-maxxum-tractor-at-cattle-industry-convention-tradeshow-NAA-sara-brown/


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Be nice to win powerball tonight huh? Have this in the shed tomorrow.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I have the winning ticket. Pretty confident.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We only buy a few tickets now and then. She ran into grocery store last night and found a $10 in her pocketbook just kind lying there so she bought 5 tickets. I see now that nobody hit and it's up to $450mil. It should hit on the next drawing I believe.

Saw the Maxxum 125, might have been an older model, from a distance at the show last week didn't think it looked much different from before so we didn't really look at.

What the heck is a "factory installed hitch loader"?


----------



## mntractoraddict (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> What the heck is a "factory installed hitch loader"?


It is factory loader hitch. Correct me if I am wrong but they come from factory already to have a loader put on if you so desire. They do the same thing with John Deere. I asked about it and so many people want loaders that it is cheaper to just put the basic components on at factory then to add them later.

I should add that I was told the dealer ordered them that way. I don't know if John Deere in general does it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> It is factory loader hitch. Correct me if I am wrong but they come from factory already to have a loader put on if you so desire. They do the same thing with John Deere. I asked about it and so many people want loaders that it is cheaper to just put the basic components on at factory then to add them later.
> 
> I should add that I was told the dealer ordered them that way. I don't know if John Deere in general does it.


OK that's sounds reasonable. The JD 5065M that's here came what the dealer called Loader Ready, the joystick and all connections are there. Been looking at putting a Koyker 542 loader on it.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I think the dealer adds the loader brackets and what not, or checks the box off would be more accurate. We just got a 2014 Maxxum 140 at work last year. I had never run a new tractor before, pretty daunting really! The loader control is pretty cool in these tractors, it's attached to the seat so it moves with you and is the same height as the arm rest. We're switching the Quicke from the MX135 onto it when that tractor quits.
Not a bad rig over all, nothing spectacular either though. Grabby clutch and brakes, not as smooth to run down the road. Cab is kinda cramped around the seat, not much space to put junk, I mean tools. Feels very plasticky. Tons of power though, awesome on fuel, gears are spaced properly, oh and everything works! Except the rear window washer, that broke within 100 hours.
I still prefer the straight piped, bald tired, missing door MX135 over the 140. If anything the MX135 has personality. Also it was built in Wisconsin not England (sorry Brits).


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Old Case and new Case.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We like the oldest Maxxum's


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Back when the "new" Maxxums came out I put a little seat time in one with a loader. I was not impressed. It was okay, but overly difficult to figure out. Whiney transmission. Hard to beat the quiet cab and simplicity of the MX Maxxums.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I am pretty skittish about 4 cylinder motors putting out that kind of horsepower (supposedly)


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Only the smallest model (110 engine hp) is 4 cyl, per CIH brochure.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> Only the smallest model (110 engine hp) is 4 cyl, per CIH brochure.


Last I knew you could get them either with the 4 or 6 cyl, maybe they changed it? The 140 is a 6cyl, but the 135 is a 4cyl I want to say? So there were the 115, 125 and 135 as 4 cyl, and the 120, 130, 140 as 6 cyl. I think I have those numbers right, I could be wrong though.
And yes the transmission is super whiney, sounds like one of those barbie jeeps.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

MDill said:


> Old Case and new Case.


Did you tell someone you were going to BBQ their ass in molasses when they took the door off? Put the evidence in the back Jr. I love Jackie Gleason in Smokey and the Bandit!!!

Nice set of tractors.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> Only the smallest model (110 engine hp) is 4 cyl, per CIH brochure.


IDK. Gal who wrote the article says only the 150 has a 6-cylinder. CIH website (if I'm reading it right) says that 6-cylinder is an option for the 115, 125,130,140 with a CVT or MultiController -- http://www.caseih.com/en_us/Products/Tractors/Pages/maxxum-tractors.aspx

All I can say is that the only tractor I have with a new turbo-4 has a similarly sized motor and is supposed to put out 85hp @ PTO and can't even do that. Biggest POS I have ever owned.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I see conflicting information on the engines. Paper brochure that I have of the early versions says the 110, 120, and 130 have the 4.5 cylinder; the 115, 125, and 140 have the 6.7 6 cylinder. The current online brochure only shows three models, with the 110 being the only 4 cylinder. FWIW.


----------

